# I WILL SHOW YOU EVERY PIECE OF LONDON "ALPHA++ GLOBAL CITY"



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

OK basically this is around Canary Wharf, one of London's financial districts


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Diversity



























office buildings


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Well done!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

@Nightsky Thx :cheers2: 

Shakespeare's Globe Theatre, was built in 1599


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

London City Hall where Boris works,


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

I love London there is a pub near the Globe theatre where you can drink over looking the Thames I love it.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

WolfHound said:


> I love London there is a pub near the Globe theatre where you can drink over looking the Thames I love it.


The Founders Arms? ( modern iah brick built)

Youngs place, so mine's a pint of Special


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

I love it! I'd love to move there... if only I could find a good paying job.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ I'd say you should visit there first. As far as i know many Americans live in London and i hope you will like it too


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Is that the glass shard rising behind St Paul's ? It is making a huge impact - stunning ! Thanks for the updates mate


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

thx mate, yes it is the shard and its quite huge, but i personally think london skyline needs a lot of improvement in terms of quantity and height


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

SO143 said:


>



Great pic! I looks old lol.
Also it looks like twin cities!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

poshbakerloo said:


> Great pic! I looks old lol.
> Also it looks like twin cities!


Thank you :lol: That picture was taken from the top of a hill that is quite far from London skylines. So basically i needed to use superzoom and it effects quality of the image. I will use a good camera next time  

Memorial of Princess Diana inside Harrods Department Store in Kensington









Natural History Museum



































































































Excuse for awful quality, was taken near Victoria station









Inside O2 Arena









In Soho


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pictures, especially those ones from market. Food really made me hungry


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow, great stuff. london seems fun


----------



## Tiago C. (Jun 13, 2009)

I really wish i could visit London... I just fell in love with this magical city... btw, great pictures!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

nedolessej197 said:


> wow, great stuff. london seems fun


Yes my friend it is a fun place to visit especially in the summer i guess 



Insider92 said:


> Great pictures, especially those ones from market. Food really made me hungry


Haha, i love food, this time i will visit China town and try to take some pics of Chinese food :eat:



Tiago C. said:


> I really wish i could visit London... I just fell in love with this magical city... btw, great pictures!


Thanks a lot, i will try to update this thread asap stay tuned kay:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I always love to see pictures of London!!Thanks man.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL (Dec 12, 2009)

The greatest city in the world <3 

Proud to call it home


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great thread SO143, keep it going.
BTW, where were the pics of those cars taken? London Transport Museum?


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Crash_N said:


> where were the pics of those cars taken? London Transport Museum?


Those aston martin and yellow hummer cars pics were taken in a lambo showroom near Marble Arch, and the rest were taken in Science Museum (free admission) as far as i remember


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Fantastic offerings mate, I especially love the photo with the reflections - well done :colgate:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*One Hyde Park* World's most expensive apartments in Knightsbridge, London


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Took some snaps during my visit in Camden Town (crazy market)


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Near Piccadilly Circus? Can't remember thoroughly :doh:









Royal College in Greenwich


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

SO143 said:


> Near Piccadilly Circus? Can't remember thoroughly


It's Regent Street.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some pictures of food taken inside Harrods Department Store


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

@Pennypecker, Thanks 

Taken in Camden Market


----------



## scalatrava89 (Apr 30, 2010)

My god those wraps look nice. Anyone fancy buying one for my? :shifty:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

scalatrava89 said:


> My god those wraps look nice. Anyone fancy buying one for my? :shifty:


kay: 



Some strange-shaped glass building near Victoria station









Allies forever 









Barclay Cycle Hire


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

A lovely dove in Hyde Park









Office block goes B&W









Somewhere 









Random snap


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

SO143 said:


>


Are these seafood real? They look like plastic!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ They are real, that's why they are displayed on ice


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

View of The Shard and The City, taken from Greenwich Hill


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Canary Wharf and Royal Naval College


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

The Shard is going to make a huge impact on the London skyline - it's awesome  Thanks for the updates mate.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

SO143 said:


>


Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
:nuts:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Visitors near London Eye










A group of protesters demonstrating against .. ? something










The Queen dancing to Jacko's song










Escalator at (?) DLR station 










Harrods in Kinghtbridge










Cute Teddy bears greeting to the customers










The Egyptian Room 





































Princess Diana and her ex husband memorial 










Wedding Rings


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some evening shots around Piccadilly Circus and Soho













































Taken from the bridge near Embankment station


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

SO143 said:


> kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Some strange-shaped glass building near Victoria station


This is the Cardinal Place 

anyway very very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ Thanks man


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

My favourite city!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause: Keep them coming.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't get away from Camden Market :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You are a true fan of Camden Market. :lol: It's a pretty cool place.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Largest traditional Hindu temple outside of India, Ealing Road, Wembley


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Wow those railings are horribly out of place.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Copperknickers said:


> Largest traditional Hindu temple outside of India, Ealing Road, Wembley


Great i will check it out later, but you posted this in self-made photos thread lol


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There was a big fuss when that temple opened within Britain's Indian community.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

London is always cool , I love it.

I used to go there every summer to visit my brother.

Now it´s been a long time without coming back but seeing these pictures I have to.

Thanks SO.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

surely you´ve been to "JD Sports" at Camden ?! 



btw: great pictures; specially the modern architecture in the first post


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Great shots SO143, many thanks! 

Shame about people posting that crap above.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

SO143 said:


>


Is this Oxford st?

Lovely in any case.

The life that London has is incredible.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great tour, SO143! :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice, nice, nice!
I like everything that's in the pictures.
the buildings, people, shops, street scenes and all.
thanks for this.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

SO143 said:


>



Love this shot....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ My pleasure


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

> Is this Oxford st?
> 
> Lovely in any case.
> 
> The life that London has is incredible.


Regent Street. 

Architecturally Oxford street is a bit of a hotch-potch.


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

More photos!


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the best thread ever  London to me seems much more vibrant and full of life than Paris. I'm dying to visit it. 

BTW are you HDR processing also some of the black and white pics? very nice photos! Waiting for more ;-)


----------

